# Night Vision/Infrared Hog Hunting-Awesome



## hunterrep

This was posted on the QDMA forums. This is the way to eradicate some hogs real quick but requires an $11,000 Flir scope.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4a3_1263162040&p=1


----------



## LumberJ

That looks like a blast...especially the running shots


----------



## Wildone

It is easy when someone else foots the bill. They have a little training.
That looks like a blast.


----------



## kristie

Someday.....oh....someday.......:evilsmile


----------



## hellbilly

That is a badass gun setup right there.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

hellbilly said:


> That is a badass gun setup right there.


You said it..


----------



## Riva




----------



## Beaverhunter2

Wow!

John

BTW Do you smell bacon?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

I've got a set up just like that, and it is a blast!

Makes Coyote hunting just a little easier.

Does anyone know if prairie dogs come out at night??


----------



## countryhigh1963

sign me up for that hunt, That looks like a blast!


----------



## Orlando fireman

There is a fella in Georgia who runs a guide business that uses the same technique. Not too expensive if my memory is correct....Google Blue Ghost outfitters.....looked and it runs $400 per night with a two person minimum...located in Douglas Georgia. My lease does not have hogs (thank god) but it does look like a great hunt!


----------



## Copper44

yea the jager pro guys that run that have similar thing by Columbus, GA, at $400 or $500. Unlimited shooting of hogs, they supply ar-15 style .308 with the thermal scope and all ammunition. Best part is you only have to keep what you want to take rest gets donated to charity. I think my dad and I will be doing this trip this year sometime!


----------



## hunterrep

Good for the Jager guys. Seems reasonable enough for a great night of shooting. Makes them some money(to pay for those set-ups no doubt), takes care of a problem, donates some meat, what a win-win combination. 
Could this be an answer to the pork problem?


----------



## jlock

Nice video ! Just proves that you guy's have no clue what hunting is all about. Equipment like that is unethical and just helps guy's who cannot do it the right way. Second , nobody mentioned anything about the ten hogs that were flopping around becuase the moron shooting was taking rapid / unethical shots. I hope you guy's dont take young kids out with you because the last thing we need is more idiots who have no clue what true hunting is about. This crap really pi??es me OFF !:rant:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Jealousy is NOT your strong suit is it! LOL


----------



## HTC

I have seen that video before, it is pretty cool. In the nine years I lived in S Texas we shot literally hundreds of them. We had a 55 gallon barrel cut in half length wise burried flush with the ground that was kept full of corn and water. Behind it was a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood painted white. Hunting was from dusk to all hours of the night. They would silhouette against the board real nice. On the nights of a full moon you didn't need the board at all.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

It's obvious that Jlock has never been in or seen the devastation that feral hogs can reek on the landscape. Otherwise his opinion would be much different!

Mitch


----------



## bigmac

Somebody call the "Whaaaambulance":gaga:


----------



## DTrain

bigmac said:


> Somebody call the "Whaaaambulance":gaga:


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Justin

Jlock is entitled to his opinion. I doubt jealousy has anything to do with it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

jlock said:


> Who is " we " ? The " we's " I know want to kill pigs for food and just to have something to kill. Most guy's I talk to hope a thriving pig population comes out of all of this to give them another season to kill something. So there is no need to blow sunshine up our rears about how " we " care about what pigs do to our habitat. I imagine you and your friends are so protective of our habitat that you jump out of a boat and spearfish gobies or dive for zebra mussels. And like I said before , I believe the pigs should be killed but you can act like a responsable hunter in doing so. And you say that a animal flopping in pain is no concern of yours, well that just speaks volumes on your moral capacity and how well you were brought up as a true sportsman. Some of you guy's should read or watch what you can fom guy's like Fred Bear and then maybe you will truly know what I am talking about. You can call what you do and how you do it what you want but the truth is it is not that of a true outdoorsman.


A Rat is a *Pig* is a Dog is a *Boy*

Does your boyfriend know your using his computer?


----------



## Perferator

laterilus said:


> I agree, the name calling gives it away,classic animal rights lingo. Moron, dumb *******, unetheical device's,blood thristy. blah blah,blah.


It's PETA that needs to watch what they say and post on hunting forums or they will give us hunters "ammo" to not like them.

Ask me if I care. Really. Seriously. They dont like us to begin with and they have an agenda that will not be stopped.

Back to the topic.......good shooting. Hitting your target when it's running and with night optics is not easy.


----------



## Lundman

Again - Has nothing to do with hunting!!! Maybe except guns.

Do you worry about how the bees/wasps fall from their nests as you spray them with wasp spray?? Flopping aroung on the ground as the chemicals slowly kill them. Or how about a wasp goes flying off barely able to fly because he was only hit with a little bit of the killer chemicals? Oh the suffering. Was the person who sprayed them critized because he did not get a "one shot kill" of all the wasps???

Do not confuse hunting ethics with pest elimination. Yes JagerPro does make money off the hogs. This is America. "Critter Control" also makes money off of pests (mice, bats, raccoons, etc).

Perferator - Yes I am a hunter.
25 yrs of Grouse camp in Crawford County, pheasant and deer (bow and shotgun).
I hunt deer on a relatives farm. Alot of crop damage, so we shoot anything brown. This year, I had my 10 yr old with me bow hunting. He pulls 28 lbs. We had a 5 pt at 25 yards. I did not let him take the shot because it was a low percentage shot. Even with the relatives want everything to be shot, I did not let my kid shoot. Believe me, my relatives do not care how many deer are left to die if gut shot. They lose thousands each year to crop damage.
Again, if you were a businessman that was losing thousands each year, you would do anything in your power to reduce those losses.

Its all about business. If you want to find the answer (to just about anything), just follow the money.


----------



## Quakstakr

"jump out of a boat and spearfish gobies or dive for zebra mussels."

*Bit of a stretch*


----------



## Tracker83

I watched a fishing show the other day and they showed ice fishermen catching pike and then just throwing them on the ice. The pike then "flopped around in pain" on the ice until they slowly died. It made me wonder if jlock is equally outraged about the unsportsmanlike behavior displayed by these fisherman.....


----------



## SuperSeal110

I had the opportunity to meet Mr. Rod from JagerPro on Saturday at the World Predator Expo in Columbus, OH. Heck of a good guy and I had a chance to play around with one of his D740's and thermal units. The thermal was very impressive, I have a PVS-14 gen 3, so I knew what the nvs was going to look like. 

I mentioned this thread to him, hopefully he'll chime in a few days or so.


I chuckle on some of these guys whining about killing these pigs with the nvs and thermal at night. If you were a farmer, you'd want these pest gone and that's what Mr. Rod does and his clients. 

Have you seen the damage that a pig can do? How would you feel if you were a farmer and you planted 1000 acres and the hogs keep coming in and destroy your fields? 

A feral hog is consider an "Invasive species" and isn't considered a "game animal."

Mr. Rod did mention that the best hounds guys in Georgia may shoot 100 pigs a year and him and his clients shoot 10x that amount in a year, if I recall correctly.

It's only a matter of years before we start seeing more and more feral pigs this way. All you guys thinking it'll be great to have pigs up here have no clue what it'll do...


----------



## TVCJohn

From a recent moonlight hunt in Florida. Shot 3, missed a few others.

Kristi...PM will be sent with a few thoughts.


----------



## kristie

Nice pic John, PM answered


----------



## gatorman841

Now that looks like alot of fun and for good cause to if lots of the meat is donated and helps control the population. Auwsome eqiptment and for $400 a trip if you enjoy shooting, hunting and pork seems like a great hunt and relatively cheap.


----------



## Archer jaz

Valuable information about hunting you have shared here! I would like to thank you for sharing your thoughts and time into the stuff you post!! Thumbs up


----------



## PsyopsE6

The use of NODS is a mere excuse for the use of highly expensive equipment at night..I have seen more damage from a ruddle of boar than most in MI will ever see..we hunted in Germany at night but with large objective scopes from the hochsitz, the only way to see your reticle was to point at the sky get a sight and drop back down to the animal, get personal with the boar...if as you say it is to rid the farmers land than a quicker way is to poison the ruddy bastards..if ya just want to run around the fields at night and play with your night devices, hell admit it..


----------



## JimP

Cheap night vision...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/EyeClops-Vision-Infared-Stealth-Binoculars/dp/B0026G8SCI/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_1"]Amazon.com: EyeClops Night Vision Infared Stealth Binoculars: Toys&#133;[/ame]


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I have to agree with Jlock to a point. I agree completely that feral hogs have to be eliminated and they are a pest rather then a game animal, but thats not an excuse to be sloppy when killing them. You drop a pig, kill the ones that you have shots on, however swing back over and put down the ones that are suffering.

Thats not PETA, thats just being humane and responsible.


----------



## solohunter

PsyopsE6 said:


> The use of NODS is a mere excuse for the use of highly expensive equipment at night..I have seen more damage from a ruddle of boar than most in MI will ever see..we hunted in Germany at night but with large objective scopes from the hochsitz, the only way to see your reticle was to point at the sky get a sight and drop back down to the animal, get personal with the boar...if as you say it is to rid the farmers land than a quicker way is to poison the ruddy bastards..if ya just want to run around the fields at night and play with your night devices, hell admit it..


 cheaper to use a mono headset (gen 3 or newer, ) and an IR laser for night hunting, other wise you have to get way close, center project in lense to shoot based on mass,,, NVS require alot of movement to find targets at night, that would be an issue,Pigs are noctunal and better results will be had by night stalkers w/good gear. good luck to all,,,


----------



## solohunter

PsyopsE6 said:


> The use of NODS is a mere excuse for the use of highly expensive equipment at night..I have seen more damage from a ruddle of boar than most in MI will ever see..we hunted in Germany at night but with large objective scopes from the hochsitz, the only way to see your reticle was to point at the sky get a sight and drop back down to the animal, get personal with the boar...if as you say it is to rid the farmers land than a quicker way is to poison the ruddy bastards..if ya just want to run around the fields at night and play with your night devices, hell admit it..


 cheaper to use a mono headset (gen 3 or newer, ) and an IR laser for night hunting, other wise you have to get way close, center project in lense to shoot based on mass,,, NVS require alot of movement to find targets at night, that would be an issue,Pigs are noctunal and better results will be had by night stalkers w/good gear. good luck to all,,,


----------



## squidkid

i hope when the asian carp move into the great lakes and kills off our great fishery we find a friendly, painless way to catch them and release them back to a safe place(sarcasm)


----------



## 2PawsRiver

squidkid said:


> i hope when the asian carp move into the great lakes and kills off our great fishery we find a friendly, painless way to catch them and release them back to a safe place(sarcasm)


There may not be a humane option, but when killing something and there is a humane option, I would hope everybody would choose it, though obvioisly not everybody would.

With great power there is a need foe great resppnsibility, sadly it is a need often not met.

No sarcasm intended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

